# Mage vs avo



## Matthew Buxton (9/11/16)

Yo yo 

So I'm deciding between the two. And I need some help making the final decision from ya'll

I'm definitely after flavour, clouds are just a extra bonus haha. 
My builds are super simple dual 6 wraps 24 gauge. 

Also I'm after convenience. Trying to get away from dripping and driving. 

Appreciate all suggestions.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NaZa05 (9/11/16)

Both tanks are very good for flavour and clouds. The mage is a bit tricky to get the top cap on once you have coiled and wicked. The both are simple to build on with the velocity styled deck.

If convenience was the number one priority I would probably say Avo is the tank you should get. If you need to clean it though you will have to unscrew the 510 pin to get to tank itself.
Both have there cons but both are great and will meet your requirements.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (9/11/16)

Mage FTW!! flavour for days. only con with the Mage which I'm happy to live with is it can be a ***** sometimes to get the top cap off because of its design. there is no knerling on it to get a good grip. I also had the side airflow avo and I didn't like the tipping action to keep your cotton saturated. if you running dual coil you have to rotate your device just so that both sides can get saturated. also there is a seem in the middle of the top cap and after a while from the juice that collects on the inside walls it would seep juice through that seem. which was annoying to me as you had to wipe it continously. I can't comment on the bottom airflow avo though.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Tockit (9/11/16)

NaZa05 said:


> Both tanks are very good for flavour and clouds. The mage is a bit tricky to get the top cap on once you have coiled and wicked. The both are simple to build on with the velocity styled deck.
> 
> If convenience was the number one priority I would probably say Avo is the tank you should get. If you need to clean it though you will have to unscrew the 510 pin to get to tank itself.
> Both have there cons but both are great and will meet your requirements.


At the end of the day it's personal preference and what you willing to turn a blind eye on. I just can't handle any sort of leaking or having a coat of liquid on my fingers all the time. I mastered the wicking on the mage and I have zero leaking issues

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NaZa05 (9/11/16)

Tockit said:


> At the end of the day it's personal preference and what you willing to turn a blind eye on. I just can't handle any sort of leaking or having a coat of liquid on my fingers all the time. I mastered the wicking on the mage and I have zero leaking issues



I too have zero issue's with the mage and I can live with the small cons. I am using the mage during the day for almost a week now and I am happy camper. Flavour is outstanding

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## KarlDP (9/11/16)

I just bought myself the Mage at the vapemeet on Saturday. I used to run with the Avo, and the Mage for me, the flavor is def better than my Avo. And cloud production is still amazing for such a small RTA. But im very happy with the Mage. But as @Tockit said, the only small issue is getting a good grip on the top cap to get it off for filling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Tockit (9/11/16)

KarlDP said:


> I just bought myself the Mage at the vapemeet on Saturday. I used to run with the Avo, and the Mage for me, the flavor is def better than my Avo. And cloud production is still amazing for such a small RTA. But im very happy with the Mage. But as @Tockit said, the only small issue is getting a good grip on the top cap to get it off for filling.


I found that pushing down while twisting when it's being a bastard cracks it loose quicker. Hold the tank though as you will unscrew it from the mod. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NaZa05 (9/11/16)

Tockit said:


> I found that pushing down while twisting when it's being a bastard cracks it loose quicker. Hold the tank though as you will unscrew it from the mod.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk



I find the best way is to not over tighten to begin with .
it is a mission though when it is stuck, I'm always worried I'm going to crack the glass

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Creative 1


----------



## Matthew Buxton (9/11/16)

Guys thank you so much.. always amazing help offered from the members here. Looks like the mage for the win so far.. I like the concept of the avo but not keen on remembering to saturate the wick that way.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DirtyD (9/11/16)

Mage ftw by far... I dont use any of my other tanks or RDA's anymore, the MAGE is just toooooo good 

I got a resin top cap, it turns loose easier than the original cap on mage. I think @capetocuba (vape cartel CT) stocks them, saw on their FB page/instagram somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## KarlDP (9/11/16)

Thanks man. Will go check with Cartel (@capetocuba)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (9/11/16)

Mage for the win..had the avo and now the mage and think the mage flavour is ahead of the avo...wicking is key on the mage but whats new nowadays. Yes, the top cap is tricky but trumps the 510 removal story for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Scissorhands (9/11/16)

With simple builds . . . and priority of flavour, i will have to throw a spanner in the works and vote serpent mini 25, once you have the wicking down and put on your favourite drip tip its a real treat.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (9/11/16)

Scissorhands said:


> With simple builds . . . and priority of flavour, i will have to throw a spanner in the works and vote serpent mini 25, once you have the wicking down and put on your favourite drip tip its a real treat.


Now you see on the Mage, there is no need for special drip tips. The chuff cap is amazing  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Scissorhands (9/11/16)

Tockit said:


> Now you see on the Mage, there is no need for special drip tips. The chuff cap is amazing
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk


Haha Touche!

Well

Things i can do . . .

-Access my coil/wick with a full tank
-rock a tasty single coil or dual with the twist of the wrist
-Refill without holding my breath/veins poping out on my forehead 

Jokes aside, both are fantastic products

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tockit (9/11/16)

Mage is cheaper though. Lol  

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (10/11/16)

I'd choose the avo.....


Tockit said:


> Mage FTW!! flavour for days. only con with the Mage which I'm happy to live with is it can be a ***** sometimes to get the top cap off because of its design. there is no knerling on it to get a good grip. I also had the side airflow avo and I didn't like the tipping action to keep your cotton saturated. if you running dual coil you have to rotate your device just so that both sides can get saturated. also there is a seem in the middle of the top cap and after a while from the juice that collects on the inside walls it would seep juice through that seem. which was annoying to me as you had to wipe it continously. I can't comment on the bottom airflow avo though.


you tipe the avo when you bring it up to your mouth.....and i found that if you bring your wick down to the bottom of the tank the tipping is not necessary, although you fo loose a bit of juice capacity.....sooooo, i'd choose the avo hands down....but maybe that can also be because i don't have the mage

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matthew Buxton (11/11/16)

All hail the mage. I'm really impressed with the tank. Wicking took 3 tries and i can only imagine to perfect it from now onwards. Flavour is more than I imagined. Shot for all the input. 

Peace.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## NaZa05 (11/11/16)

Matthew Buxton said:


> All hail the mage. I'm really impressed with the tank. Wicking took 3 tries and i can only imagine to perfect it from now onwards. Flavour is more than I imagined. Shot for all the input.
> 
> Peace.



Great choice, happy vaping. I am on the hunt for a second one now already

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (11/11/16)

Matthew Buxton said:


> All hail the mage. I'm really impressed with the tank. Wicking took 3 tries and i can only imagine to perfect it from now onwards. Flavour is more than I imagined. Shot for all the input.
> 
> Peace.


Awesome, welcome to the family. If your device can run in temp control then run it in that mode. Seems the mage doesn't guzzle the juice that fast when in temp control mode. 

Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (2/5/17)

Yeah, you're talking about the one's problem: Mage - which the avo will never have -so between the two, please get yourself an avo =- flavour is awesome,and it's really great to wick on; build on - get flavour from - and the juice tank below the deck - is what makes it fantastic;Avo; GeekVape - = JAS ; Don't get an avo on the rx200 though - it can make you insane;

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darryn Du Plessis (2/5/17)

Nothing guzzles juice that fast when using TC - = Limited Temperature - it's not incinerating your juice because you stopped it -/at a a certain point.


Tockit said:


> Awesome, welcome to the family. If your device can run in temp control then run it in that mode. Seems the mage doesn't guzzle the juice that fast when in temp control mode.
> 
> Sent from my E2333 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

